# Round Ligament Pain at 5 weeks?



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, but since about 4 1/2 weeks I've been experiencing RLP. Mostly when I roll over to fast in bed or stretch too far etc. I had this with DD but not until 2nd trimester. It's not as painful as 2nd trimester RLP. I have a friend who is pregnant with twins (first pregnancy). She said she had RLP at 5 weeks too, which her doc said is common for twin pregnancies. So now I'm freakin out.

Who else has had round ligament pain early in pregnancy, with a singleton or multiples?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I had it before my BFP because I was at my FMILs gymnastics gymnasium bouncing around and OH... pain! lol... but I figured it was from being out of shape.

however I have nonetheless been getting it since then if I stand up suddenly or move wrong.

just one baby in there... but its my third so that makes a difference. anything after your first you are likely to feel and recognize the RLP earlier.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

This was the symptom that made me go out and buy a pregancy test. I was 6 wks and there is just one baby. Congrats!


----------



## magrat (Jul 23, 2005)

This was my first pregnancy sign too for #2, and I tested pretty much right at 13 DPO. The day before I tested I felt it. I wouldn't have believed it could be felt that early if I didn't experience it myself!


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

I had that this pregnancy! It was around 5 or 6 weeks and it FREAKED me out because I was worried it meant ectopic (although I had no other symptoms and the pain wasn't the same as ectopic pain).

I didn't have RLP in my first pregnancy until second trimester too. But, now in my second, I had the RLP at around 5/6 weeks and that was it. I'm 32 weeks and haven't had it since then.

BTW... there is just ONE kiddo in my womb!


----------



## calizacar (Jan 18, 2010)

Yup! Same for me. It started around 6 weeks I think. I would get seering pain on my right side just inside my hip and I also thought I was having an ectopic because it was so bad it would bend me over. But alas, no ectopic and I'm 28 weeks. It's gotten a lot better the more pregnant I get, but in the beginning it was pretty painful. And only one baby here as well!


----------



## bethanta (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had it both my pregnancies and very early on. Both times before my BFP. Don't know for sure about single or multiple yet though, so I can't help you there.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Along with implantation spotting, it has been my first pregnancy sign even before AF is due...

I think (for me any way) that it might have to do with having a tilted uterus since the pain has always been on the same side and would make sense that the uterus is starting to stretch even slightly and pulling on that ligament.

No twins here either...


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

I had RLP before I got my BFP too. Never thought it could happen this early but it sure did. It continued pretty painfully until recently. Now it happens every couple of days. And just one beautiful babe in there too. My dr also told me that mine might be due to my tilted uterus....


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

I had it before I found out I was pregnant. I distinctly felt it on my side where the pain is suppose to be for RLP and at the time I thought I was just gearing up for my period. However it was little sharp stretches on both sides of my uterus before I even took a pregnancy test and it was just one baby.


----------



## moonmama22 (Mar 31, 2005)

Me too. And I have a tilted uterus. I'm sensing a pattern...
Now, at 21 weeks, I have horrible soreness in my left hip and leg. What is this? Didn't have it with 1st preg...


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I also had it quite early, before I even missed my period. Only one baby for me (well as far as we know, I haven't had an U/S). And it went away after a few weeks.


----------

